# Industry News: SIGMA fp L camera body appears for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

> Nokishita has uncovered a Korean registration for a SIGMA fp L camera body. Not much is known specifications wise about the new camera, but it looks like this will be the mate to a recently registered EVF-11 from SIGMA.
> The current SIGMA fp is claimed to be the smallest and lightest full-frame mirrorless camera on the market, but at 25mp, it could use a higher resolution sibling.



Continue reading...


----------



## DBounce (Feb 10, 2021)

I wonder if this will be the version with the Foveon sensor?


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Feb 10, 2021)

DBounce said:


> I wonder if this will be the version with the Foveon sensor?


I certainly hope so


----------



## Atlasman (Feb 10, 2021)

Aaron Lozano said:


> I certainly hope so


Not likely. Unless Sigma has figured out how to include video. A stills-only camera would have little hope of profitability in today’s shrinking market. If they did release a stills-only Foveon sensor camera, it would be financially out-of-reach for the majority of the market.

I like to see Sigma evolve the modularity of the FP—like make available an optional EVF, move away from the DNG file format, add 120 FPS 10-bit colour.


----------



## addola (Feb 11, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> Not likely. Unless Sigma has figured out how to include video. A stills-only camera would have little hope of profitability in today’s shrinking market. If they did release a stills-only Foveon sensor camera, it would be financially out-of-reach for the majority of the market.
> 
> I like to see Sigma evolve the modularity of the FP—like make available an optional EVF, move away from the DNG file format, add 120 FPS 10-bit colour.


"Video" is why smaller companies like BlackMagic, RED, Z CAM can survive, and I think it's the reason why Panasonic was more successful than Olympus. What Sigma should do is provide something that would entice Panasonic FF video shooters. 

But I also think Sigma should make options for photo-centric & hybrid shooter cameras. I don't know why you think Foveon cameras would be out of reach for the majority since you can get the Sigma sd Quattro camera with and APS-C Foveon sensor for $699, and the APS-H version for $1099. How much more would a FF version cost? I agree it could be a niche product, but I doubt it would be too expensive.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 11, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> Not likely. Unless Sigma has figured out how to include video. A stills-only camera would have little hope of profitability in today’s shrinking market. If they did release a stills-only Foveon sensor camera, it would be financially out-of-reach for the majority of the market.
> 
> I like to see Sigma evolve the modularity of the FP—like make available an optional EVF, move away from the DNG file format, add 120 FPS 10-bit colour.


Well the funny thing is, the fp was originally supposed to have a Foveon sensor. Unfortunately, Sigma said that they had made a mistake when designing the new video capable sensor, and consequently had to use a Bauer sensor. So one would imagine the Mk2 version works ship with the Foveon sensor.

They only thing that would put a dampener on the new fp would be the upcoming Sony FX3. Which essentially looks like it uses the heat sink technology from the fp to achieve unlimited 8K and oversampled 4K.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 11, 2021)

addola said:


> "Video" is why smaller companies like BlackMagic, RED, Z CAM can survive, and I think it's the reason why Panasonic was more successful than Olympus. What Sigma should do is provide something that would entice Panasonic FF video shooters.
> 
> But I also think Sigma should make options for photo-centric & hybrid shooter cameras. I don't know why you think Foveon cameras would be out of reach for the majority since you can get the Sigma sd Quattro camera with and APS-C Foveon sensor for $699, and the APS-H version for $1099. How much more would a FF version cost? I agree it could be a niche product, but I doubt it would be too expensive.


Video is also a big reason that Canon and Sony beat Nikon.
On the other hand, Nikon still trounced Panasonic.


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Feb 14, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> Not likely. Unless Sigma has figured out how to include video. A stills-only camera would have little hope of profitability in today’s shrinking market. If they did release a stills-only Foveon sensor camera, it would be financially out-of-reach for the majority of the market.
> 
> I like to see Sigma evolve the modularity of the FP—like make available an optional EVF, move away from the DNG file format, add 120 FPS 10-bit colour.


I have the sigma DP2 and if they would come up with one version of it that has quick operation, proper AF and a 24-70 f2.8 lens...I will care zero about video.


----------

